# SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 P

## sylvain.bonnemaison

My SATA discs are configure for RAID1.

Gentoo 2008 Beta2 load the root partition in read-only mode, and udev is not able to udate the /dev directory.

What's going wrong with my kernel/system ? (see logs below)

dmesg result;

```
[   37.083896] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

[   37.083899] Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

[   37.086586] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

[   37.086631] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   37.086642] mptbase: ioc0: Initiating bringup

...

[   38.639844] ioc0: LSISAS1068 B0: Capabilities={Initiator}

[   40.782413] scsi0 : ioc0: LSISAS1068 B0, FwRev=000a3300h, Ports=1, MaxQ=286, IRQ=16

[   40.817797] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HE160HJ  0-24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   40.830654] scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HE160HJ  0-24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   40.833811] scsi 0:1:0:0: Direct-Access     Dell     VIRTUAL DISK     1028 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

...

[   40.842428] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   40.842872] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] 310546432 512-byte hardware sectors (159000 MB)

[   40.843087] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   40.843090] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 08

[   40.843483] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   40.843906] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] 310546432 512-byte hardware sectors (159000 MB)

[   40.844124] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   40.844126] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 08

[   40.844517] sd 0:1:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

...

[   69.445688] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[   69.509117] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[   69.603503] ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   69.603516] ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

[   69.615846] ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   69.616971] ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

[   69.658455] ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   69.711806] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[   69.755716] ReiserFS: sda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   69.755730] ReiserFS: sda9: using ordered data mode

[   69.764022] ReiserFS: sda9: journal params: device sda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   69.765022] ReiserFS: sda9: checking transaction log (sda9)

[   69.819457] ReiserFS: sda9: Using r5 hash to sort names
```

lspci result: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 Memory Controller Hub

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 PCI Express Root Port

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6702PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

02:08.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

06:07.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

```

fstab

```
/dev/sda2   /boot       ext2      noauto,relatime,errors=remount-ro     1 2

/dev/sda10  /           ext2      relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda6   /usr        ext2      relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda7   /home       reiserfs  relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda8   /tmp        ext2      relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda9   /var        reiserfs  relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda5   none        swap      sw                                    0 0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom  auto      udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8     0 0

#/dev/fd0    /mnt/floppy auto      noauto                                0 0

none        /proc       proc      defaults                              0 0

none        /dev/shm    tmpfs     defaults                              0 0
```

udev has mounted following points while booting and until mount error.

```

rootfs      on /       type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on /       type ext2 (ro)

proc        on /proc type proc (rw, ....)

sysfs       on /sys   type sysfs (rw, ....)
```

I don't understand why the root is readonly. And I cannot list /dev/root. This is strange for me. There might be a kernel conf defect, or something wrong in fstab.

I'm installing Gentoo on a Dell PowerEdge SC440 installed with "SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)".

Thanks for your help.Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Sun Jun 08, 2008 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

It seems that I need to use the mptsas driver, instead of megaraid_sas. How can I select this driver in the kernel configuration menu?

Thanks

----------

## Nerevar

 *sylvain.bonnemaison wrote:*   

> It seems that I need to use the mptsas driver, instead of megaraid_sas. How can I select this driver in the kernel configuration menu?
> 
> Thanks

 

http://www.lsi.com/storage_home/products_home/standard_product_ics/sas_ics/lsisas1068/index.html?remote=1&locale=EN

----------

## Dan

Your lsmod should show atleast..

mptsas                 23048  0 

mptscsih               18176  1 mptsas

mptbase                41312  2 mptsas,mptscsih

scsi_transport_sas     18944  1 mptsas

therefore kernel config should include

# zcat /proc/config.gz|grep SAS

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

since yours is FUSION

----------

